# collons



## Katecos

"collons, maca-dijo...ara si que m'has fotut"

anyone know what this is in english or castellano??


----------



## Travelman

It is catalan... says something as "nuts... now you have really fucked me"

MG


----------



## araceli

Hello:
Katecos: Please put your questions about Catalan languague in the Other Languages Forum, thanks.
I am jus moving your two threads.
Regards.


----------



## Katecos

thanks, travelman - didnt realise it was so crass


----------



## Roi Marphille

Travelman said:
			
		

> It is catalan... says something as "nuts... now you have really fucked me"
> 
> MG


yep, this is Catalan.  It's an expression of surprise. Your translation is more or less correct. Depending on the situation it would not be that extreme...it could be something like "you got me there" (because of what you have just told me)


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, it's an utterance of surprise. An old lady would say "My goodness!", and any one else may say "collons!" in an informal situation. Maybe is like "Gee!", maybe a little stronger than that.


----------



## Nenita84

Traducción al español.... Cojones guapa, ahora si que me has jodido


----------



## ampurdan

En realidad yo creo que sería algo así como:

Joder, nena, y ¿ahora qué voy a hacer?

Ya sé que es una traducción arriesgada a falta de contexto.

"cojones" no se usa en castellano, que yo sepa, como interjección de sorpresa.

"fotut" puede tener el mismo significado que "jodido" en castellano, pero a falta de más contexto, yo diría que aquí es más suave. No es que le haya hecho nada malo la "nena", sino que le ha comunicacado algo que le ha sentado mal.


----------



## jefft0

You write "maca-dijo". I think you heard "em cago en Déu". You can use Google Translate from Catalan to English for "cojones, I shit in God ... now if you have fucked me".


----------



## Lurrezko

jefft0 said:


> You write "maca-dijo". I think you heard "em cago en Déu". You can use Google Translate from Catalan to English for "cojones, I shit in God ... now if you have fucked me".



A mi no m'ho sembla: *maco/a* és una paraula habitual per adreçar-se a algú amb familiaritat.

Salut


----------



## germanbz

http://read24.ru/read/juan-marsé-el-amante-bilingüe/28.html

_ Oía el tecleteo de máquinas de escribir. Norma no contestaba, había apartado la boca del aparato y él la oyó preguntar a alguien de la oficina si le parecía correcto traducir «tubs d'escapament» por tubos de escape. «Collons, maca -dijo al fondo una voz de hombre, tal vez la del mismísimo Valls Verdú-, ara sí que m'has fotut», y en seguida la risa de Norma._

I've searched the internet and I've found the whole parragraph from where the sentence has been taken out, and now it makes sense. Therefore the sentence which have to be translate from Catalan is "Collons maca, ara sí que m'has fotut" (without -dijo- which belongs to another sentence.

I'd translate to something like "Come on, don't bug me" but being and idiom it's difficult to do an accurate translation,


----------



## merquiades

Es podria dir:

Damn it, babe/sweetie/honey.  Now you've really fucked me over/ screwed me up royally/ caused me a right/ bloody/ fucking mess.


----------



## 221BBaker

I think you are quoting from a text in Spanish in which there is a sentence in Catalan. The word ‘dijo’ is ‘he/she said’ in Spanish; it would have been “va dir” or “digué” if it was in Catalan. The rest of the line is in Catalan, so I presume the extract comes from a narrative text in Spanish in which a Catalan person is being quoted.

Punctuation could help:

“Collons maca” –dijo– “ara si que m'has fotut”
The verb fotut does a lot of duty. It may mean fuck, but it may mean almost any action, of course when the register is adequate to use it. Never in formal situations, or with little kids involved, I'd say.


----------



## Navel

Un erro. Borre lo escrit.


----------



## 221BBaker

221BBaker said:


> The verb fotut does a lot of duty. It may mean fuck, but it may mean almost any action, of course when the register is adequate to use it. Never in formal situations, or with little kids involved, I'd say.



Òbviament, en aquest cas fotut és el participi del verb *fotre*. Aquest és el verb que ‘fa molta feina’, segons vaig escriure jo.  També pot donar-se el cas de que fotut sigui un adjectiu, però no en “_ara sí que m'has fotut”_. 

Em sap molt greu.


----------

